# Fat or muscle on pecs?!?!



## Theboss313 (Jan 23, 2014)

How can I tell whether it is fat or muscle on my pecs? Up until recently I always figured it was muscle but now I am having second thoughts


----------



## Pinkbear (Jan 23, 2014)

Flex and poke it. Muscle will be hard 
Could be water too


----------



## Joliver (Jan 23, 2014)

Flex and jump up and down.  If it jiggles when you check....then it isn't a pec.  Pretty good right???


----------



## Maintenance Man (Jan 23, 2014)

Theboss313 said:


> How can I tell whether it is fat or muscle on my pecs? Up until recently I always figured it was muscle but now I am having second thoughts



It not one or the other....its BOTH. Question is, how much of each do you have??


----------



## Theboss313 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys but is there anyway I can post pictures to see what you think


----------



## Stevethedream (Jan 23, 2014)

Whats ur body fat percentage?  Some people like myself lose chest fat last when im cutting. Usually my arms, shoulders, legs get cut first and than my stomach and chest r usually last. But I really think it comes down to body fat imo.


----------



## mistah187 (Jan 23, 2014)

Bodyfat will give u an idea. But the poke test is good. If u flex and there is a nice spongyness with some hardness under its fat or water. Should b solid with no squish if its muscle


----------

